# Your favorite online supplier of pet items?



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That would be www.fostersandsmith.com


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

pet edge has really good prices on toys... especially if you get christmas ones in July :


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to PetEdge - Professional Pet Products & Pet Supplies at Wholesale Prices

Can't beat their prices!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OH - and I get my bully sticks here: 
Behavior Modification : www.e-Petsboutique.com, Your pets favorite store, Your pets favorite store


----------



## Angela Mina (Feb 25, 2007)

My vote is for Petedge.com


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*Tags*

I found this site a while back....I want to order the "scratch my butt" tag of Lexi!

Fetching Tags Online Store:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Good thread topic! I will be watching it for new additions.

Though I've ordered stuff from well over a dozen online pet stores, the one I keep coming back to the most often is KV Vet Supply / KV HealthLinks - Pet, equine & livestock supplies / Quality nutrition for you!

The large selection and variety of items and the cheap prices and no shipping on orders over $50 (except for special freight items... ie large, bulky or very heavy items) I just keep a 'running' tally and whenever it totals over $50 I place another order. Been doing it this way with KVVet for well over 10-years.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you for your input!....

Have a great day and share your smile.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

- PetSupplies4Less.com (used to be American Vet Supply).

KV Vet Supply / KV HealthLinks - Pet, equine & livestock supplies / Quality nutrition for you! 

Welcome to PetEdge - Professional Pet Products & Pet Supplies at Wholesale Prices

J & J Dog Supplies - Dog Training equipment for Dog Obedience, Agility, Flyball, and more.

Cherrybrook


----------

